# Breeder Info Pt. 2



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Thank you to those members who have sent me a PM regarding my earlier post today. It was called to my attention that I failed to mention where I live and whether or not I want a pet or show quality Havanese. I live in Midlothian, Virginia (Richmond suburb) and I am only interested in a pet -- one that will give lots of kisses and I hear that Havanese are good at doing this!

I have already received a lot of great information since I joined the Forum and I look forward to hearing from anyone who has ANY info they think will be helpful to me in my quest! 

Eileen


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Eileen, do you have any limitations in travel to get a puppy? I am willing to refer you to some excellent breeders privately, but that first question will include or exclude some.


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

I am open to traveling 300 or 400 miles in any direction. But that is about as far as I can go. Thanks.


----------

